# MI MMJ Public Hearing Jan 5th



## GMCORP (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello fellow Michiganians, I've got great news from the state website

LANSING MI, Jan 5, 2009 9am
"The public hearing is being held to receive comments on the proposed rules for implementing a registration program for the medical use of marihuana"

michigan.gov/mdch/0,1607,7-132-27417_51869_52138---,00.html

I am sooo there! :bongin:

p.s. Why do they insist on spelling MJ with an H here in our lovely state???


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 16, 2008)

Folks are starting,
    It's hard to be amongst the first to come out and say your wrong and we are right. As the population opens more of the doors to MJ soon it will burst the gates and just spread all over the country. Do you think it would be easy to stop now ? Whatever it's going to be,  it's fun to watch, and dare to hope.


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Dec 16, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> p.s. Why do they insist on spelling MJ with an H here in our lovely state???



Old-Timer politics. That's the historical spelling in the US, from the original Marijuana laws.

GM you going to this meeting? There's gonna be a meet-up afterwards as well at Gone Wired Cafe for Patients, Caregivers and activists, along with some industry peeps like hydro retailers, as well as some NORML folks. Should be good company.


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info UGMJ! 

Can anyone come along to Gone Wired afterwards?  Great cafe.  My friends band used to play there all the time.  I'll be at that meeting for sure!  I want to be in the know!  And i want to be a caregiver very very very much... it's a dream that's going from "pipe dream" to, potential reality...:bongin:

PM me if you've got more info or a website i could check


----------



## andy52 (Dec 17, 2008)

where is the meeting being held?i will definitely be there if i can get out,no doubt.if anyone has some dates,times,place,etc  i would love to know.i have been waiting on this.great news.should i wear a t-shirt with andy52 on it,lol


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 17, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> where is the meeting being held?i will definitely be there if i can get out,no doubt.if anyone has some dates,times,place,etc  i would love to know.i have been waiting on this.great news.should i wear a t-shirt with andy52 on it,lol



LOL :rofl: andy---i was thinking the same thing---should i i.d. myself and meet my fellow MP's?? :giggle:maybe we could come up with a secret sign??

monday jan 5 at 9 am
state secondary complex
general office building
7150 harris drive
conference room a
lansing, mi

follow the link i posted for more info....

The dept of community health has a whole section about the new MJ law :hubba:


----------



## GMCORP (Jan 4, 2009)

Giving this a :bump: because the meeting's tomorrow :hubba: 

See y'all there


----------



## LowRider (Jan 5, 2009)

so whats the deal here.  any update?


----------



## jb247 (Jan 6, 2009)

The meeting was held yesterday, I estimate that there were about 150 people in attendance, including a representative for the state police. The people of Michigan voted in a law that (as originally voted upon) is compassionate and fair, however, it is apparant that the Dept. of Public Health (DPH) has taken an opposing stance. The DPH is only supposed to formalize the rules, set up a registration program and put together a panel to hear of other illnesses that would be added to the law. They have initially set rules to cover a broad set of conditions that are outside of the will of the people.

These rules include things like declaring that a users home is no longer private property, because it is viewable by the public. They want our curtains drawn when we medicate, and don't dare go out on the porch. The rules also require us to lock away all of our meds, especially hard when you have several caregivers assisting you.

The rules require that a designated grower tell a person he is servicing the names of all others that he is assisting. They also want to require each grower to submit an inventory of all plants grown in previous year, prior to being re-certified.

Another thing that wasn't addressed by the law, but has been written into the tentative rules, is that the DPH wants to do inspections of grow rooms any time they want. Again, overstepping the spirit of the law as passed.

As the rules are written, I don't see this program being used much by patients as thier 1st and 5th Constitutional rights are being stepped upon. The people passed this law so we could be protected and not persecuted and the DPH hopefully heard us today at the meeting, we will see if they do any revisions, if not, then the people of Michigan are being treated as fools.

Peace...j.b.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 6, 2009)

sounds ta me like it was all an act to show face and win short-term favour by the politicians... it was just a buncha hot air blown into the wind to show face... nothing more....:ignore: :holysheep:


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Jan 6, 2009)

followin this thread close for sure....good luck ya'll, put up a good fight!


----------



## GMCORP (Jan 6, 2009)

jb247 said:
			
		

> The meeting was held yesterday, I estimate that there were about 150 people in attendance, including a representative for the state police. The people of Michigan voted in a law that (as originally voted upon) is compassionate and fair, however, it is apparant that the Dept. of Public Health (DPH) has taken an opposing stance. The DPH is only supposed to formalize the rules, set up a registration program and put together a panel to hear of other illnesses that would be added to the law. They have initially set rules to cover a broad set of conditions that are outside of the will of the people.
> 
> These rules include things like declaring that a users home is no longer private property, because it is viewable by the public. They want our curtains drawn when we medicate, and don't dare go out on the porch. The rules also require us to lock away all of our meds, especially hard when you have several caregivers assisting you.
> 
> ...



Hey JB---i was totally there too, wearing a multi-colored crazy blazer so i'd be easy to identify, if you saw me  My folks say i was all over the local news, but i just sat there, didn't speak up.  I was hoping to be able to ask questions, but when i found out the hearing was just to "give testimony" that i'd let the really amazing people talk.  They were amazing.  Dang suits kept trying to shut everyone up.  The department of community health is NOT above the Constitution, they are not elected officials, and they shouldn't be allowed to kill sick people.  I am SOOOO all about my 4th amendment rights.  I don't think they heard or cared about a thing that was said yesterday, but i hope they did.  It was a such a loving vibe there among the supporters.  I felt like i was surrounded by a host of angels   There was only one dissenter who stated "Marijuna is a gateway drug...." and people actually hissed at her.  I have never heard someone be hissed at before.

P.s., :holysheep: If my house is public space, does that mean that i now can't be nude, drunk, sexually lewd, and all the other things you can't be in public?


----------



## andy52 (Jan 6, 2009)

hey gmcorp,i'm sorry that i did not make it to the meeting.sounds like i did not miss too much.i thought it would kinda be a open forim where you could ask questions.did they say they would be issuing cards on the date they are suppossed to.i think apr.4th   hate i missed meeting you.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 6, 2009)

I would never give up my federal constitutional rights. I would tell the lame politicians of Michigan to suck it first and keep growing in secret. jmo and $0.02


----------



## GMCORP (Jan 6, 2009)

andy52 said:
			
		

> hey gmcorp,i'm sorry that i did not make it to the meeting.sounds like i did not miss too much.i thought it would kinda be a open forim where you could ask questions.did they say they would be issuing cards on the date they are suppossed to.i think apr.4th   hate i missed meeting you.



No prob Andy   I'll PM you next time i'm heading into town


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 6, 2009)

Was there Reps from NORML or ASA there?


----------



## GMCORP (Jan 6, 2009)

Yep!


----------



## tcbud (Jan 6, 2009)

Your State Supreme Court will be hearing about these awful conditions I am sure.  Our law here in California is kinda vauge and it has gone before the Courts a few times now.  Been about ten years I think and things are still being worked out.  This State kinda tried to opt out of the specifics by allowing the counties to make their own rules about cultivation amounts and defining the words to the inititive.  Then allowed the Attorny General to make guidelines too (for law enforcement to follow).

I believe now that here "caregiver" (*MY COUNTY Proposed New definition of "Caregiver"*) has to be someone who has "total" care of a person, and that "care" had to be happening before MJ came into play.  There were so many growing (not local but people who came from out of the county) here last summer that my county supervisors changed their minds about how much we were allowed to grow, and decided to write a definition of "caregiver".  In our poor county the sherriffs just dont have enough personal to patrol the whole county.  Your state looks to be pretty rural in places too....tho I have never been there.

I can not even begin to think how the citizens of California would react to a "open door" policy in private homes.  I wish You and Your State a quick and fair resolution of your problems, but if it is anything like California, there will be court case after court case.

Good Luck


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Jan 6, 2009)

Well I missed the meeting and had to work until 4pm. I stopped by Gone Wired around 4:20 but it looked like the place was barren so I went home. Maybe I missed something in the back.


----------

